# studovat - perfective



## djwebb1969

Can someone tell me the difference between nastudovat and vystudovat? Thanks.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

You really need to ask about a word or phrase *in context* (which is why I'm not replying to "ujde to" - it's highly context dependent). Vystudovat means to complete a course of (usually) academic study, nastudovat, usually used in connection with actors and musicians, means to have learned a role or part or piece, and can also mean to put on or stage a play.


----------



## djwebb1969

Thanks. There is no context. It's just that as I learn words from Communicative Czech, I'm looking them up on Wiktionary to see if I can garner extra information, eg perfective forms, and for this verb I ended up with two forms. I know I don't need to learn them in pairs at the start of learning a language, but I think it will help later on if I do. I think there is a similar Russian example with научить/выучить. By the way, I'm becoming aware that constantly comparing the two could be irritating to native speakers of Czech - as Czech has its own rationale, and they might not like the constant reference to Russia. When speaking to Czechs I'll try to remember not to refer needlessly to Russian.


----------



## risa2000

Just to follow up on what EM started *
vystudovat *- complete some formal education - it also implies passing some kind of the final exam. So it concerns school (*vystudovat universitu/techniku/střední školu*), but also can use some particular subject in the school (typically university) e.g. *vystudovat jazyky/ekonomii/matematiku.*
*nastudovat* - complete some learning - whatever the learning was of - in a sense to have a complete knowledge, to master the subject - but otherwise unrelated to the formal educational system. E.g. *nastudovat divadelní hru*, but also *nastudovat angličtinu *(if one is autodidact) or *nastudovat si pravidla silničního provozu*.


----------



## djwebb1969

Oh!

A já chci nastudovat češtinu! (autodidactically)


----------



## risa2000

Actually *učit/naučit/vyučit *exist in Czech too. It is just that *studovat *(and its forms) is used for activities more complex (or sophisticated) then *učit*. Or when we want to give an impression that it concerns such activities. For example, *otec se vyučil soustružníkem, syn vystudoval vysokou školu*. In your particular case djwebb1969 it would be perfectly normal to say *chci se naučit česky*


----------



## djwebb1969

Yes, but why did you change my češtinu to česky? Would either do there?


----------



## risa2000

*Čeština *is the name of the language and a subject one can *vystudovat* (for example if he wants to became Czech teacher). It includes not only the ability to write or speak, but also knowing the grammar rules, the genealogy, the morphology, possibly also the literature, culture, etc.
On the other hand one can *naučit se (mluvit/psát) česky* without all those additional aspects (he might need some grammar though ). So when we use the word *č**eština *we refer either to the language, or to the subject (of study), when use adverb *česky* (but without the verb) we refer to the capacity to use the language.
A pupil in a school may use the phrase *chci se naučit češtinu*, which would mean he wants to prepare for the next Czech class (or if he is already making life plans - that he wants to study Czech in the future - effectively *vystudovat češtinu*).


----------



## hypoch

My take of this is slightly different. "Vystudovat" is to complete the studies in a particular field, i.e. "Vystudovat češtinu" means you have a master's or whatever in it. "Nastudovat" is to study a certain *limited* subject ("nastudovat české předložky, pravidla silničního provozu",...). I find it strange to say "chci nastudovat češtinu" to talk about something as complex as a language - to me it sounds like: OK, give me the book, I'll snuggle down in front of the fireplace with it , and here you go, the next day I know the language. Instead, I'd say "chci se naučit česky/češtinu (I personally don't find anything wrong with "češtinu" here even though "česky" is more idiomatic).


----------



## djwebb1969

Thanks, I've got the distinction now!


----------

